# Civilization 5 Out On Friday



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Probably only me interested in this type of game but I enjoy a bit of strategy!


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

i love civ! and was so excited to here it was coming out but sadly i dont have a PC good enough to run it  im stuck with civ3 on my laptop.. 

but good to see there are other civ fans outhere i thought i was the only one!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Already have it pre-ordered i will be playing it on Thursday.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting it from Steam?


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

i have it on pre order lol, me and the missus have competitions on it!!!!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Is it still a race to the first one in space?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine has been posted next day delivery, cant wait till i get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I want to get it, read some brilliant reviews but if I buy it I will get nothing else done and have only just bought Halo Reach, so Civ V will have to miss out until it is on a special offer weekend on Steam.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Stupid Steam wont have my CD Key is this because it isnt offically released in the UK untill tomorrow?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Stupid Steam wont have my CD Key is this because it isnt offically released in the UK untill tomorrow?


It is a major problem with Steam even if you buy a CD/DVD you are limited by the Steam release. They should of allowed it to be independent of Steam or circumvent the Steam DRM.


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

so hows she play?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Great, if slightly dumbed down from earlier versions.


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

i heard it was just as detailed if you want it to be :S what PC have you got aswell as aparently running it on full specs is quite taxing..


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mac compataible?


----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)

*civ5*

hi all
just got civ5 myself yesterday,its the first time ive played this type of game some on the tutorial section at the mo. i also look on you tube as some peeps put up there experiences on there so that helps as well
my system is e8400 dual core processor
gtx260 graphics
6mb ram
windows 7. and it seems to run fine
get in touch if you have any tips for a noob.
regards Paul.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Q6600 quad core at 3.95ghz
8GB RAM (2x4GB)
GTX460 clocked to 850mhz core and 2000mhz memory

runs everything on high with no slowdown.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Mac compataible?


Not sure if it has yet but I remember them announcing that it would be out for mac.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh sweet, didn't realise this was out!!! How much is it on Steam?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

jamest said:


> Not sure if it has yet but I remember them announcing that it would be out for mac.


Cheers. Will keep my eye out for it coming in at work. :thumb:


----------

